# Is it too late too transplant



## sage (Jul 8, 2006)

I have three sativa/indica plants in 16inch(40cm) diameter pots with a depth of 12inchs(30cm). The total volume is roughly 13litres or 2.8 gallons. I had always planned to plant in the ground but was advised not too. Now i'm worried i'm not gona get near the yield I would if I had put in the ground. Do you think I should cut the bottom of the pots off and bury the pots in the ground? I think the pots are too big to directly transplant.

 I germinated the seeds on the 25th april and put them into pots in my polytunnel around the 2nd june. One plant is about 20inchs tall, the second is about 15 inchs. The third has had very stunted growth(8-10inchs) and its leaves are very green and shrivelled.

 I'd really appreciate any advice you seasoned growers could give me. Thanls
P.S. I live in the UK if that matters


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 8, 2006)

There's several things to consider.
Generally speaking, plants will grow bigger/better in the ground--there's more room for the roots.
2.8 gal. containers are too small.  You would need AT LEAST 5 gal. containers, and 7 gal. would be better.
Now, everything I've heard about UK mj cultivation is that the weather is not conducive for mj.  Mild summers, cold autumns.  Some UK growers like to move their plants approx. Sept. either to an indoor growrrom or greenhouse.  Of course this is more or less impossible if the plants are in the ground.

Your plants are very small for their age.  I would say there's something else causing this in addition to restricted root space.
Either poor soil or not enough/too much nutrients or very hard water are the most likely reasons.

If you intend to leave the plants outside in the same location by all means transplant to the ground.  You've got 4--5 weeks of full veg remaining before lengthening nighttimes cause the plants to begin to flower.  It's better to take them completely out of the containers so the roots can grow sideways as well as down.
If I were you and intended to put them in the ground, I'd first dig a hole for each plant 2' deep by 2' wide and replace existing soil with a quality potting soil either 100% or at least 50/50.

I'd also use organic nutrients--they are more forgiving (harder to overdose the plants).

You should notice explosive growth, but keep in mind what I said about poor weather conditions in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2006)

It isn't "too late" to cut the bottoms out and let those roots spread out, but I'm uncertain as to the ability for them to mature to harvest with weather conditions being what they are in the UK.


----------

